# Live Premiere at 6:30 pm GMT Neocymatics The Clarinet Collection: Demo of all the Kontakt Instruments



## juliandoe (Dec 5, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I've made a demo of all the patches from the clarinet collection by Neocymatics
It'll be live today at 6:30 pm GMT



It's a live premier sop I'll be there in the chat to reply in real-time to your comments.

See you later!

Julian


----------

